# Xbox 360 hooked up to Projector help!?



## FairDoos

OK, I just got a new projector and ive hooked up my projector to the Xbox using HDMI but one thing im stuck with it how to get sound? Any help?

My projector is a Optoma HD700X

THANKS!


----------



## Archangel

my guess would be you need to get some speakers for it..     either a stereo, wich would be easyest since you can connect the left and right channel directly too it.   or using a set of pc speakers, in wich case you'd have to be creative with adapters to connect it.


----------



## FairDoos

Archangel said:


> my guess would be you need to get some speakers for it..     either a stereo, wich would be easyest since you can connect the left and right channel directly too it.   or using a set of pc speakers, in wich case you'd have to be creative with adapters to connect it.



Well i already have surround sound in my room coming froma a DVD player could i not hook it up to that so i get the sound coming out of that?


----------



## kookooshortman55

Well, what are the input connections on the projector?  Does it have built in speakers?


----------



## FairDoos

kookooshortman55 said:


> Well, what are the input connections on the projector?  Does it have built in speakers?



No in-built speakers and here's an image of the connections.. Projector Connections


----------



## kookooshortman55

What you could do is plug the RGB cables into the projector and run the red and white RCA cables through a converter like this





RCA to Female Headphone Converter

And then just hook it up to a computer speaker system.  Although I don't know how much luck you'll have finding this converter.  It took me forever to find this picture.  If you have a speaker system with the RCA inputs you could probably get extension cables for the audio cables and run them to the speakers.

*EDIT:*

Nevermind I just found some
http://www.amazon.com/Male-3-5mm-Stereo-Female-Y-Cable/dp/B000I23TTE/ref=dp_cp_ob_e_title_3
http://www.vpi.us/cable-audio.html

Second Edit:

And this just popped up in an ad lol
http://www.cablewholesale.com/specs/35mm-to-rca/30s1-01260.htm


----------



## FairDoos

kookooshortman55 said:


> What you could do is plug the RGB cables into the projector and run the red and white RCA cables through a converter like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RCA to Female Headphone Converter
> 
> And then just hook it up to a computer speaker system.  Although I don't know how much luck you'll have finding this converter.  It took me forever to find this picture.  If you have a speaker system with the RCA inputs you could probably get extension cables for the audio cables and run them to the speakers.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> Nevermind I just found some
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Male-3-5mm-Stereo-Female-Y-Cable/dp/B000I23TTE/ref=dp_cp_ob_e_title_3
> http://www.vpi.us/cable-audio.html



This part confused me? "RGB cables into the projector and run the red and white RCA cables"


----------



## Archangel

the xbox comes with a standars component cables (the green, red and blue ones) for video images, and 2 (red and white) connectrs for stereo sound.   you could use this cables to connect the xbox to the beamer, and use the 2 acuto plugs to go to some speakers.

however, you could also use the optical out (assuming that xbox has it too.   mine does, but I'm using the standar cable, not HDMI) to get the 5.1 sound of out it.  (aka, connect a optical cable between the stereo and the xbox.)


----------



## FairDoos

Archangel said:


> the xbox comes with a standars component cables (the green, red and blue ones) for video images, and 2 (red and white) connectrs for stereo sound.   you could use this cables to connect the xbox to the beamer, and use the 2 acuto plugs to go to some speakers.
> 
> however, you could also use the optical out (assuming that xbox has it too.   mine does, but I'm using the standar cable, not HDMI) to get the 5.1 sound of out it.  (aka, connect a optical cable between the stereo and the xbox.)



Not to worry now ;D Ive sorted it i had to snap off the cover of the AV cable (the side that plugs in the xbox) So i could fit my HDMI cable in as well then i plugged the 2 (red and white) cables into my DVD player to get sound now im just waiting on my optical connector then ill be all sorted Thanks for the help guys xD 

This image shows what i did btw (I pulled it off another forum)


----------



## kookooshortman55

Haha I guess the optical out would have been a better way to go, I didn't recognize that port on the side.


----------

